# I have my pump!



## randomange (Jan 19, 2010)

I got my insulin pump this morning! It is awesome and shiny and blue and has a lovely big colour screen. I have decided to name him Chuck. 

I'm on saline rather than insulin at the moment, to give me a week to practice and get used to it. It was a bit weird this morning. I was supposed to start in a group of three, but we all chose different pumps, and so we had individual pump starts. It was quite intense, but really cool, and I hadn't realised how worried I was about infusion sets until I was about to do it. The nurse was awesome though, really supportive without being too nicey nice. Now I've done it once, it was a piece of cake, and I can't even feel the set at all! 

So this week I get to play, and then next week it's onto insulin. I've decide I'm going to write from home next week, since from everyone elses' accounts it can be a bit exhausting setting things up, and I may as well take the opportunity to do it from home if I can.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2010)

Brilliant Ange! I hope you and Chuck are very happy together!


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 19, 2010)

Wooo! Congratulations. Got any ideas for a name? Which one have you got? I'll be getting hold of my Medtronic Veo in April.

Tom


----------



## randomange (Jan 19, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> Wooo! Congratulations. Got any ideas for a name? Which one have you got? I'll be getting hold of my Medtronic Veo in April.
> 
> Tom



I've decided to call him Chuck. It seems to fit somehow.   I went for the animas 2020 in the end.  We had a choice of the Medtronic Veo, Animas 2020 or Accuchek spirit combo, and I went for the animas mainly because it's a little bit smaller and I like the colour screen! 

I had a six month wait to get to this point, so I know how long a wait it can seem! But soon you'll have your Veo.  Have you thought of a name for yours yet?


----------



## rachelha (Jan 19, 2010)

Brilliant, hope the switch over to using him goes smoothly.


----------



## Sugarbum (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Ange!

Pics please!!!! I love the Animas, and most of the time I am jelous of it!

Good luck
xx


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats Ange 

Hope you and Chuck have a good relationship hehe

xxxx happy pumping


----------



## Mand (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Ange

Just wanted to wish you and Chuck a very happy life together!

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Mand


----------



## bev (Jan 19, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats great news - i can feel your excitement from here!Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 19, 2010)

randomange said:


> I've decided to call him Chuck. It seems to fit somehow.   I went for the animas 2020 in the end.  We had a choice of the Medtronic Veo, Animas 2020 or Accuchek spirit combo, and I went for the animas mainly because it's a little bit smaller and I like the colour screen!
> 
> I had a six month wait to get to this point, so I know how long a wait it can seem! But soon you'll have your Veo.  Have you thought of a name for yours yet?



I haven't really though of names but it might get an acronym instead - PIMP = Pancreas In My Pocket! If I'd wanted a Roche one I could have started on it a few days ago but seeing as I'm difficult and wanted a Medtronic one I have to wait until April. I made the decision a few months ago after about two months at uni.


----------



## Viki (Jan 19, 2010)

Good choice, Animas 2020 is awesome!!! (sorry Lou! )

Mine is just called pump and is feeling left out


----------



## randomange (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is Chuck!







I have to say, I'm still amazed that I can't feel the set, and I forget that the pump is even there! I'm sure things will change when I have to start dealing with set changes and actually being on insulin and the like, but for the moment I'm in love! 

Aww, Viki, I'm sure your pump knows you love it! And it's nebver to late to give it a name...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2010)

Is that the keyboard fr it behind? I'd imagined something smaller...


----------



## am64 (Jan 19, 2010)

excellant pumping so far good luck next week with chuck xx

Tom as its a veo you could call her ...im presuming a she...cleo or vicky....hey could start a new thread ...what to call Toms pump the same way Blue Peter used to name their pets and do a poll for you xxx


----------



## randomange (Jan 20, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Is that the keyboard fr it behind? I'd imagined something smaller...



It's not too bad, they provide this handy harness for it so that the huge keyboard can be strapped to your back, like in the pictures...


----------



## Viki (Jan 20, 2010)

Northe, i cant believe you didnt notice my keyboard at the meet - all animas pumpers have them. Mine is green too!

Sat down and had a very serious discussion with Brad last night about whether it was too late to name my pump and we decided not. So he will now be known as Poddington.

Anyone of a vaguely similar age to me should figure it out


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Poddington and hi Chuck!!! Loving the names heheheh....can't wait for them both to meet Poppy  hehehehe!!! Can't wait until PIMP arrives too 

I def advise taking a few days out when you start pumping, although I was at a disadvantage as I got mine a week before xmas so a stressful time anyway!!!!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay, this is hilarious!

Randomange, you the man (sorry, just the saying). Love it: Chuck.

Start a Chuck thread! Would love to read about it.

All the best.


----------



## randomange (Jan 21, 2010)

Viki said:


> Sat down and had a very serious discussion with Brad last night about whether it was too late to name my pump and we decided not. So he will now be known as Poddington



Poddington! I love it! 



Shelb1uk said:


> Hi Poddington and hi Chuck!!! Loving the names heheheh....can't wait for them both to meet Poppy  hehehehe!!! Can't wait until PIMP arrives too
> 
> I def advise taking a few days out when you start pumping, although I was at a disadvantage as I got mine a week before xmas so a stressful time anyway!!!!



Yeah, at first I was a bit disappointed that I was starting after christmas, because I thought the pump would have been great over that time, but I ended up being that busy I'm glad now that I didn't have it!

I was woken up last night by a no delivery alarm.  While I stared at the pump in sleep fogged confusion trying to remember what I should do, Chuck helpfully told me that I should prime!  So I did, and it's all been fine since.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 21, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Can't wait until PIMP arrives too



I think instead of PIMP I may call it The Eagle as it lands in April...


----------



## Viki (Jan 21, 2010)

Tom Hreben said:


> I think instead of PIMP I may call it The Eagle as it lands in April...



I liked PIMP!


----------



## randomange (Jan 27, 2010)

I am now live on insulin! I started yesterday morning and things seem to be going ok so far, though it's been a bit weird getting used to not injecting!  I keep having moments of panic when I think I've forgotten an injection  

My nurse has started me off quite cautiously, since I'm having so many problems with hypos.  She cut my insulin back more than she normally would, and had me run a temp basal of 80% for most of yesterday, as my lantus is probably still kicking around. She's also cut my ratios back to 1:10, which I thought was overkill, but I'm amazed that I took half as much insulin as I usually would for breakfast and my numbers have been pretty much ok!  

I had a couple of hypos yesterday afternoon when the temp basal was off, but overall I can't believe how stable my numbers have been!  We ended up having pizza for dinner last night (not the best thing to have first day on the pump, I know!) so I stuck a combo bolus on, using the same split and time as i would have for injections, and tested throughout and two hours after it had finished. I was fine throughout, but rose to 12.5 afterwards, which I'm counting as not too bad for pizza!   One of the reasons I love my nurse is that apparently they don't normally teach people about the combo bolus and things like that until after the first month, but she's quite happy for me to use it if I feel comfortable. 

Otherwise my numbers have all been around 8, which is what my pump is set to correct me to.  It's amazing!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope it all goes well Ange.

I love the fact that you all give your sidekicks names.

Happy days


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2010)

Well done ange - sounds like you two will get on very well!


----------



## Patricia (Jan 28, 2010)

So very pleased for you! Well done. Sounds also like you've got a really clued in nurse too...Excellent.


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2010)

Well done Ange sounds like yuo have a great partnership x


----------

